# Nintendo Switch firmware update 13.2.1 released, Atmosphere updated to 1.2.6



## The Catboy (Jan 20, 2022)

Oh boy! Another update that does nothing more than mildly annoy homebrew users and contributes nothing else!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 20, 2022)

And now the wait begins before we get the groan inducing crap stability jokes we have to put up with every time there is a new update.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jan 20, 2022)

This new update will unban my switch, right?


----------



## Valwinz (Jan 20, 2022)

the leak game runs on V11 so no need to update


----------



## Ryupower (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 20, 2022)

damn that was fast wtg Scires!

and has like three things nobody but me cares about in it too. <------this scares me a little maybe it blocks sigpatches?


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 20, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Oh boy! Another update that does nothing more than mildly annoy homebrew users and contributes nothing else!


i mean it'll probably get you some free likes and up your post count on gbatemp when you post one of the same 5 posts you see on these threads

stability joke
ironic stability joke
conspiracy theories
"is it safe to update"
irrelevant questions


----------



## ZeroFX (Jan 20, 2022)

SSTTAAAABILITYYYY


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 20, 2022)

banjo2 said:


> i mean it'll probably get you some free likes and up your post count on gbatemp when you post one of the same 5 posts you see on these threads
> 
> stability joke
> ironic stability joke
> ...


Every like goes my hips and I am about that.


----------



## gamecaptor (Jan 20, 2022)

I wonder if this really is a coincidence


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 20, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> and has like three things nobody but me cares about in it too. <------this scares me a little maybe it blocks sigpatches?


He'd probably consider that a waste of energy when it's open-source anyway. Also if you read the release notes on GitHub it has the full details of the "things", nothing sinister


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm still on 11 I'm getting so far behind.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 20, 2022)

Now the switch is so stable it doesn't look like 90% of GBAtemps households


----------



## linuxares (Jan 20, 2022)

Hells Malice said:


> Now the switch is so stable it doesn't look like 90% of GBAtemps households


Yet you semi-bricked @Chary Switch!


----------



## x65943 (Jan 20, 2022)

That is an impressively fast atmosphere update


----------



## N10A (Jan 20, 2022)

banjo2 said:


> i mean it'll probably get you some free likes and up your post count on gbatemp when you post one of the same 5 posts you see on these threads
> 
> stability joke
> ironic stability joke
> ...


You forgot someone complaining about the continuing lack of support for folders and themes.


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Jan 20, 2022)

I'll never  see the day of me finally modding my Switch...


----------



## emilybjackson (Jan 20, 2022)

Uhhh, I'm stuck lol. I updated to 13.2.1 and updated Atmosphere to 1.2.6, and now I'm getting the dreaded "Unknown pkg1 version. HOS version not supported!" error message. This is for Hekate, right? On Hekate's github it says the latest supported version is 13.2.0. Any way to undo this mess? Or do I just have to wait for a Hekate update?


----------



## TomSwitch (Jan 20, 2022)

How fast is fast? Bravo to Atmosphere !!!


----------



## Zkajavier (Jan 20, 2022)

Wow, new atmos version before I even knew there was a Switch update. We don't deserve SciresM.


----------



## fvig2001 (Jan 20, 2022)

So if I use hekate, hekate needs to be updated too?


----------



## TomSwitch (Jan 20, 2022)

fvig2001 said:


> So if I use hekate, hekate needs to be updated too?


You can boot atmosphere with fusee as payload (third box). There is no need to update hekate at all with this option. If you use first box to boot HOS then of course hekate needs to be compatible to the HOS you are booting and chances of not needing update when ATM needed update is close to Zero?

On the other hand there is no good reason (for most people) to update anyway to the latest HOS/ATM other than being addicted to having the LATEST.

I am eager to get new ATM as I am hoping to see improvement to GDB stub. HOS is meh. HOS is meh most of the time as Nintendo has been for most of their existence.

Pokémon Legends Arceus if requires HOS update then it is a different story.


----------



## fvig2001 (Jan 20, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> You can boot atmosphere with fusee as payload (third box). There is no need to update hekate at all with this option. If you use first box to boot HOS then of course hekate needs to be compatible to the HOS you are booting and chances of not needing update when ATM needed update is close to Zero?
> 
> On the other hand there is no good reason (for most people) to update anyway to the latest HOS/ATM other than being addicted to having the LATEST.


Yeah, I hate updating my switch since I use multiple sd cards.


----------



## emilybjackson (Jan 20, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> You can boot atmosphere with fusee as payload (third box). There is no need to update hekate at all with this option. If you use first box to boot HOS then of course hekate needs to be compatible to the HOS you are booting and chances of not needing update when ATM needed update is close to Zero?
> 
> On the other hand there is no good reason (for most people) to update anyway to the latest HOS/ATM other than being addicted to having the LATEST.
> 
> I am eager to get new ATM as I am hoping to see improvement to GDB stub. HOS is meh. HOS is meh most of the time as Nintendo has been for most of their existence.


Quick question - I usually use Hekate to launch SYS CFW (not sure if I'm supposed to be doing that or not, but it's been working for me). My games are on that version. If I launch with fusee instead, I don't have that option. It just takes me straight to Atmosphere and none of my games are there. Would I need to wait til Hekate updates to use that again? Or would it work to download the games in Atmosphere EmuMMC and restore a save from JKSV?

edit: I messed up and updated Switch to 13.2.1 and updated Atmosphere to 1.2.6 but I can't launch with Hekate - it gives me the Unknown pkg1 version error


----------



## TomSwitch (Jan 20, 2022)

fvig2001 said:


> Yeah, I hate updating my switch since I use multiple sd cards.


I have been using injecting hekate and boot with fusee as payload since a very long time. This way I can use keep my sd cards independent. I only update the sd that I want, the rest can stay the same and work the same.


----------



## TomSwitch (Jan 20, 2022)

emilybjackson said:


> Quick question - I usually use Hekate to launch SYS CFW (not sure if I'm supposed to be doing that or not, but it's been working for me). My games are on that version. If I launch with fusee instead, I don't have that option. It just takes me straight to Atmosphere and none of my games are there. Would I need to wait til Hekate updates to use that again? Or would it work to download the games in Atmosphere EmuMMC and restore a save from JKSV?
> 
> edit: I messed up and updated Switch to 13.2.1 and updated Atmosphere to 1.2.6 but I can't launch with Hekate - it gives me the Unknown pkg1 version error


I never boot sysnand with CFW. I boot sysnand by powering down. I suppose fusee will boot sysnand if you don't have emunand on your sd. You don't need to delete anything, just renaming the file will do.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 20, 2022)

for my thoughts on this, refer to the quotes in my sig


----------



## shanefromoz (Jan 20, 2022)

Pokemon works fine with 13.2.0 so why the update?


----------



## Stealphie (Jan 20, 2022)

shanefromoz said:


> Pokemon works fine with 13.2.0 so why the update?


to annoy cfw users


----------



## fst312 (Jan 20, 2022)

Is there any new game that needs a higher firmware. Just asking because I’m reading posts saying this needs 11.0. I use atmosphere but it seems sxos continues to be useful for those that don’t use atmosphere. I believe 11.0 was the last update for sxos.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Jan 20, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> I am eager to get new ATM as I am hoping to see improvement to GDB stub. HOS is meh. HOS is meh most of the time as Nintendo has been for most of their existence.


The debug tools that are reimplementations of Nintendo’s new-ish debugging tools in HOS added in a recent-ish update? :shrek:


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Jan 20, 2022)

This must be for Switchs without the w i d e kickstand

Edit: So what is the plural of Nintendo Switch?


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 20, 2022)

banjo2 said:


> stability joke
> ironic stability joke


Nice joke


----------



## nWo (Jan 20, 2022)

This is not funny anymore.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 20, 2022)

nWo said:


> This is not funny anymore.


Who cares xD


----------



## SG854 (Jan 20, 2022)

linuxares said:


> Yet you semi-bricked @Chary Switch!


Nothing is more stable then a Brick


----------



## SG854 (Jan 20, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> And now the wait begins before we get the groan inducing crap stability jokes we have to put up with every time there is a new update.


You need some more stability in your life Kupo


----------



## Guacaholey (Jan 20, 2022)

You'd think by now they'd accept that a minor firmware update won't do much, seems like the CFWs are updated within hours. By the time most people update CFW is usable again.


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 20, 2022)

CompSciOrBust said:


> This must be for Switchs without the w i d e kickstand
> 
> Edit: So what is the plural of Nintendo Switch?


1 Switch, 2 Switch
1-2 Switch.
That's makes the whole sense


----------



## stingus (Jan 20, 2022)

emilybjackson said:


> Uhhh, I'm stuck lol. I updated to 13.2.1 and updated Atmosphere to 1.2.6, and now I'm getting the dreaded "Unknown pkg1 version. HOS version not supported!" error message. This is for Hekate, right? On Hekate's github it says the latest supported version is 13.2.0. Any way to undo this mess? Or do I just have to wait for a Hekate update?


Hep, same here. Saw Pack.Atmosphere.Mariko.1.2.6.Hekate.5.6.5.Sigpatch.FW.13.2.1 release and thought that everything is already working well and updated Atmo and OFW. Now getting the same thing as you do. Everything looks like current Hekate doesn't support 13.2.1 (as it is stated in it's description).


----------



## NeoGranzon (Jan 20, 2022)

I tried to update firmware(not atmosphere)but,receive an error from server and not proceeds to download update why?


----------



## toxic9 (Jan 20, 2022)

NeoGranzon said:


> I tried to update firmware(not atmosphere)but,receive an error from server and not proceeds to download update why?


You are blocking updates, or you are super banned


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 20, 2022)

toxic9 said:


> You are blocking updates, or you are super banned


You don't get a "super ban" for homebrew usage. Super ban is misspelled in my opinion. A ban is a ban. And even banned consoles can download updates.


----------



## Kanakops (Jan 20, 2022)

Man, I was on v11 until yesterday, updated everything and bam, an other update.. Will pass until the next big update


----------



## Tomato123 (Jan 20, 2022)

The update was actually to patch 2 vulnerabilities. One in Bluetooth and one in SSL. Both buffer overflows.
Who knows if they can be used for any sort of CFW or other exploitation though.

https://switchbrew.org/wiki/Switch_System_Flaws#System_Modules


----------



## BaamAlex (Jan 20, 2022)

Tomato123 said:


> Who knows if they can be used for any sort of CFW or other exploitation though.


If they would have kernel or trustzone access, then maybe yes. But i dunno.


----------



## NoNAND (Jan 20, 2022)

*inserts stability meme here.


----------



## moneychild (Jan 20, 2022)

banjo2 said:


> i mean it'll probably get you some free likes and up your post count on gbatemp when you post one of the same 5 posts you see on these threads
> 
> stability joke
> ironic stability joke
> ...



Nintendo has the nerve to claim stability in the unstable COVID world!

(That was my stability joke......start pouring in my likes)


----------



## mathew77 (Jan 20, 2022)

BaamAlex said:


> If they would have kernel or trustzone access


I guess they won't.


----------



## Ondrashek06 (Jan 20, 2022)

BraveDragonWolf said:


> I'll never  see the day of me finally modding my Switch...


Me too... Me too. Fucking patched switch.


----------



## Keylogger (Jan 20, 2022)

Soon @SciresM will release atmosphere before Nintendo’ OFW


----------



## impeeza (Jan 20, 2022)

emilybjackson said:


> Uhhh, I'm stuck lol. I updated to 13.2.1 and updated Atmosphere to 1.2.6, and now I'm getting the dreaded "Unknown pkg1 version. HOS version not supported!" error message. This is for Hekate, right? On Hekate's github it says the latest supported version is 13.2.0. Any way to undo this mess? Or do I just have to wait for a Hekate update?


DO NOT UPDATE  UNTIL Hekate, Atmosphère and sigpatches get updated

I supposed the train of "my niece, dog, maid..." Updated my switch is coming

*Update 2022_01_20 09:00*:  Now all Atmosphère, Hekate and sigpatches get updated,  use your preferred method to update all of them.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Jan 20, 2022)

toxic9 said:


> You are blocking updates, or you are super banned


Banned?  I don't play online,changed the DNS of my internet connection,so it doesn't update.

Edit:I solved it by putting DNS on automatic in HOS and updated to 13.2.1 and then with AIO Switch Updater Atmpsphere to 1.2.6.


----------



## aluckychild (Jan 20, 2022)

is there anyone can teach me baby steps how to update my switch? Or is there any link i can learn how to update it? Owning a cfw is a new thing to me. 

I'm currently in SF 13.2.0 and ATM 1.2.5


----------



## Zorch_Jr (Jan 20, 2022)

emilybjackson said:


> Uhhh, I'm stuck lol. I updated to 13.2.1 and updated Atmosphere to 1.2.6, and now I'm getting the dreaded "Unknown pkg1 version. HOS version not supported!" error message. This is for Hekate, right? On Hekate's github it says the latest supported version is 13.2.0. Any way to undo this mess? Or do I just have to wait for a Hekate update?


Same here


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Jan 20, 2022)

https://rentry.org/UpdateCFWAndFW

Tadaaa


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 20, 2022)

Nintendo Switch is the easiest CFW jailbreak ever to hacked, lol.


----------



## MahoganyRaichu (Jan 20, 2022)

Ugh, I've never done an update before (Just got my console hacked not by me) and I feel very nervous. I don't want to screw everything upX_X But as a 3ds user in the times when updates mattered - I'll wait a bit before trying.


----------



## Valwinz (Jan 20, 2022)

updated my switch by accident the legit way. funny thing i was using daybreak all this time when i could just do it legit and just installed the latest atmosphere and is working fine.


----------



## Tomato123 (Jan 20, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> updated my switch by accident the legit way. funny thing i was using daybreak all this time when i could just do it legit and just installed the latest atmosphere and is working fine.


The reason to use Daybreak is to avoid connecting to Nintendo servers and so you don't burn fuses. But if that doesn't matter to you, then it's fine to use the official updater.


----------



## NaCLy_AF (Jan 20, 2022)

emilybjackson said:


> Uhhh, I'm stuck lol. I updated to 13.2.1 and updated Atmosphere to 1.2.6, and now I'm getting the dreaded "Unknown pkg1 version. HOS version not supported!" error message. This is for Hekate, right? On Hekate's github it says the latest supported version is 13.2.0. Any way to undo this mess? Or do I just have to wait for a Hekate update?


downloading and copying the fusee.bin from their hub to payloads fixed it for me


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 20, 2022)

"Stability"

Sony has been defeated by Nintendo as far as "stability" fw updates.


----------



## Tiger21820 (Jan 20, 2022)

So what new features does this update add?


----------



## mattyxarope (Jan 20, 2022)

Tiger21820 said:


> So what new features does this update add?


Nothing for the end user


----------



## impeeza (Jan 20, 2022)

Tiger21820 said:


> So what new features does this update add?



you can read it on:



Tomato123 said:


> The update was actually to patch 2 vulnerabilities. One in Bluetooth and one in SSL. Both buffer overflows.
> Who knows if they can be used for any sort of CFW or other exploitation though.
> 
> https://switchbrew.org/wiki/Switch_System_Flaws#System_Modules


----------



## godreborn (Jan 20, 2022)

impeeza said:


> you can read it on:


I was just about to ask what it did, but I glanced at your post.  I'm about to update my oled and animal crossing switches (already updated the Mario red and blue switch).


----------



## DoctorBagPhD (Jan 20, 2022)

impeeza said:


> you can read it on:


Oh wow, they _actually_ made things more stable for once.


----------



## Caleck (Jan 20, 2022)

This has to be one of the Nintendo Switch updates ever released


----------



## White_Raven_X (Jan 20, 2022)

Is Nintendo switch hardware/software sooooo unstable that they require software "stability" updates every month?!?!  Lol.... Seriously *facepalm*


----------



## godreborn (Jan 20, 2022)

White_Raven_X said:


> Is Nintendo switch hardware/software sooooo unstable that they require software "stability" updates every month?!?!  Lol.... Seriously *facepalm*


well, this has been the days of bugs or glitches, because when I came back to the oled switch (was in the middle of playing oot), it had to check whether I could play the game after checking a game on the Mario switch downstairs.  anyway, it was taking a while, so I clicked cancel, went into system settings to update, and the system froze for no reason.  I don't know if it was due to cancelling that check at the wrong time or what, but I hard reset the system, power cycled it, then turned it on, updated, it had to check the nso n64 again, then the game and game save loaded right up.  I've had glitches with the switch and the series x today, which suggests this is going to be a bad day or something.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jan 20, 2022)

*Warning: Your Switch is becoming "Stabler" than ever before. *


----------



## Ayranman (Jan 20, 2022)

And there are the people with the patched switch 

Please find a way to hack it with software


----------



## altorn (Jan 20, 2022)

i had JUST updated AMS to 1.2.5 and CFW to 13.2.0 after 1 year being in 10.x.
good thing it's only stability(tm).


----------



## Plazorn (Jan 20, 2022)

Lol like a few hours after Nintendo releases a new update a Atmosphere version is already out.


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Jan 20, 2022)

Switch so stable I turned it into a coffee table.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Jan 20, 2022)

in 4 that boost of stability to get my adrenaline pumping.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Jan 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> well, this has been the days of bugs or glitches, because when I came back to the oled switch (was in the middle of playing oot), it had to check whether I could play the game after checking a game on the Mario switch downstairs.  anyway, it was taking a while, so I clicked cancel, went into system settings to update, and the system froze for no reason.  I don't know if it was due to cancelling that check at the wrong time or what, but I hard reset the system, power cycled it, then turned it on, updated, it had to check the nso n64 again, then the game and game save loaded right up.  I've had glitches with the switch and the series x today, which suggests this is going to be a bad day or something.


Is your oled modded?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 20, 2022)

no, it's legit.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Jan 20, 2022)

spotanjo3 said:


> Nintendo Switch is the easiest CFW jailbreak ever to hacked, lol.


No. Sorry. PSP and 3DS take that cake. 3DS you could update and retain CFW. PSP just required 2 files for every update. No need to worry about bans or SysNAND or EmuNAND or bricks on those systems.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Jan 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> no, it's legit.


Think you could reproduce on V1 or V2 switch of the same version?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 20, 2022)

White_Raven_X said:


> Think you could reproduce on V1 or V2 switch of the same version?


I don't know.  I already sold my exploitable system.  and, the two Mariko systems I own are updated now.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 20, 2022)

cashboxz01 said:


> No. Sorry. PSP and 3DS take that cake. 3DS you could update and retain CFW. PSP just required 2 files for every update. No need to worry about bans or SysNAND or EmuNAND or bricks on those systems.



Yeah, you are right but I am talking about PS4 and Nintendo Switch. Not an oldies.


----------



## impeeza (Jan 20, 2022)

Ayranman said:


> And there are the people with the patched switch
> 
> Please find a way to hack it with software


is like never happen,  you can always try, but I don't think any xplotable flaw will be find on the Switch lifetime.


----------



## impeeza (Jan 20, 2022)

Cyph3r_ said:


> Switch so stable I turned it into a coffee table.


no, a Milking stool


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2022)

Whoops....wrong *stable *


----------



## TomSwitch (Jan 21, 2022)

Ayranman said:


> And there are the people with the patched switch
> 
> Please find a way to hack it with software


I am sure some small efforts are on going from time to time. Don't hold your breath.
Intense effort won't come until Switch gen 2 comes. Also it may be good to hold in private the exploit found now for gen 2. I think that might benefit the community at large much more.


----------



## TomSwitch (Jan 21, 2022)

spotanjo3 said:


> Nintendo Switch is the easiest CFW jailbreak ever to hacked, lol.


As far as ease of using CFW that is true. As far as exploiting bugs probably not.


----------



## aluckychild (Jan 21, 2022)

Hi. Does anyone can help me? What should i do?


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Jan 21, 2022)

For the noobiess:


----------



## stingus (Jan 21, 2022)

aluckychild said:


> Hi. Does anyone can help me? What should i do?


Hi.
You need to update Hekate. Can't post any links yet so just google for Hekate v5.7.0, unzip it on your sd card and you'll be fine:
You also might want to rename hekate_ctcaer_5.7.0.bin to somewhat name you have for a Payload.


----------



## aluckychild (Jan 21, 2022)

stingus said:


> Hi.
> You need to update Hekate. Can't post any links yet so just google for Hekate v5.7.0, unzip it on your sd card and you'll be fine:
> You also might want to rename hekate_ctcaer_5.7.0.bin to somewhat name you have for a Payload.


Yes thank you. 
All i need just to download the latest FW and copy paste it to the sdcard, and voila it works lol


----------



## urherenow (Jan 21, 2022)

OP hasn't added the hekate update yet. It's released.

For those who couldn't do anything because of hekate issues (prior to the latest update), all you had to do is launch fusee.


----------



## dravn8004 (Jan 22, 2022)

Thanks to that update, my official switch is on it's way back to Nintendo. Orange screen after update.


----------



## PatrickD85 (Jan 22, 2022)

Michael has always worked wonders. But wonder if this prepares some stuff for NSO actually as Arceus should be the first title to make use of some new options on that front.


----------



## nodnil (Jan 26, 2022)

I updated to the latest firmware and updated atmosphere/hekate, but selecting the app to reboot to payload reboots the system into my sysmmc version instead of hekate. Is anyone else having this issue or did I miss something?


----------



## TomSwitch (Jan 28, 2022)

nodnil said:


> I updated to the latest firmware and updated atmosphere/hekate, but selecting the app to reboot to payload reboots the system into my sysmmc version instead of hekate. Is anyone else having this issue or did I miss something?


reboot to payload is design to reboot to atmosphere not hekate, you want reboot to hekate you can either make a version yourself from the source or replace the payload with hekate


----------



## malkin71 (Jan 28, 2022)

I updated everything and the sig patches but i can get death's door to work no matter what I do all I get is unable to start software error anybody know why.


----------



## TomSwitch (Jan 28, 2022)

malkin71 said:


> I updated everything and the sig patches but i can get death's door to work no matter what I do all I get is unable to start software error anybody know why.


One quick one to try is airplane mode. Some games would crash if you block Nintendo server when wifi is on. (don't know about this game)


----------



## nodnil (Jan 29, 2022)

TomSwitch said:


> reboot to payload is design to reboot to atmosphere not hekate, you want reboot to hekate you can either make a version yourself from the source or replace the payload with hekate


Where exactly would I place the payload on the modded sd card then? I did place the 5.7.0 payload, but it may be in the wrong spot. Is there a certain folder it must go in?


----------



## TomSwitch (Jan 30, 2022)

nodnil said:


> Where exactly would I place the payload on the modded sd card then? I did place the 5.7.0 payload, but it may be in the wrong spot. Is there a certain folder it must go in?


The file is \atmosphere\reboot_payload.bin, swap it to the hekate version you want loaded and you get hekate instead of atmosphere.

Are you sure you want this? When your switch crash you will also get hekate.

I think it is better to have a customize app, search for "reboot_payload.bin" in the source and change it to anything you like.

I changed the icon and app name to reboot_to_hekate and make it load /hekate.bin. You can use mine if you are lazy to make your own.


----------



## sniperwolf64 (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi i bought a modded switch on 10.0.4 firmware with atmosphere 0.13.0 S, I want to update it to latest fw and atmosphere but i am not sure how to start, can you help me step by step how to do it thanks


----------



## urherenow (Feb 22, 2022)

sniperwolf64 said:


> Hi i bought a modded switch on 10.0.4 firmware with atmosphere 0.13.0 S, I want to update it to latest fw and atmosphere but i am not sure how to start, can you help me step by step how to do it thanks


This is the news board. Please use the search function, and ask in noob paradise if you're still having issues.


----------



## TomSwitch (Feb 22, 2022)

sniperwolf64 said:


> Hi i bought a modded switch on 10.0.4 firmware with atmosphere 0.13.0 S, I want to update it to latest fw and atmosphere but i am not sure how to start, can you help me step by step how to do it thanks


If you are connected to Nintendo server the update will be offered automatically. If you are offline the you have to search for the binary and use daybreak to update.
Can also update with game cart or with the help of a friendly Switch that has already updated.


----------

